# Siamese Cats: Questions about breed standards



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Is the "meow" of a Siamese cat part of the breed standards? Is it possible to have a purebred Siamese cat that doesn't have that distinctive meow? 

I don't know Punky's origins, and I'll never know. But after doing some looking around I'm starting to think that she may not be a mix afterall. The biggest "fault" that I can see is her voice. She sure is talkative, but it's not the siamese meow you'd expect.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't think any breeds standard says anything about the way the cat should sound.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I couldn't find anything either. I knew you and Jeanie would probably have a definitive answer.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No, there is nothing in the standard about the meow, although it is a dead -give- way that a cat has Siamese somewhere in her ancestry! There is quite a difference in the standards for Classics and Appleheads, as compared to the show Siamese (wedgeheads) also.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

One more question... about eye color: What shade of blue is preferred? 

Also, does anyone have any good links on traditional/applehead breed standards. I can't find anything that I trust.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the link to Preossia, which is dedicated to the preservation of the Applehead Siamese.
http://www.oldstylesiamese.com/


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Perfect, thank you Jeanie.

Like I said, I'll never know Punky's origins and it doesn't really matter but she fits into the Applehead Siamese category a lot more than I originally thought. I honestly don't think I've ever had a picture of her that's done her a lot of justice -- she never looks the same on camera.


----------

